# Richiesta asilo politico...



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Buonasera a tutto il forum....

Premetto che sono un altro transumante dal DOL (er peggio...ahahahahahah) e faccio richiesta di asilo politico su questo bellissimo ed eccellentissimo e variegatissimo...(ops forse ho esagerato???) forum, sperando che in questo lido si potra' permanere, dato che me cacciano fora dagli altri fora....

ma con questo cosa volevo dire....

ah gia'....ao' sopportateme....

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Ps:caro Amarogiuliani me sa che sei in astinenza de vaffanculo da quando ci hanno forzatamente separato e non sai come seguire la prescrizione obbligatoria del tuo psichiatra personale del centro d'igiene mentale, dato che t'ha prescritto lo sfankulio, prima, durante e dopo i pasti....e ti sei ridotto a clonarmi er nikke...fatte vivo, bello...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

questo sembra lui......


 si, si.... i vafan.... li ha detti.
scatenato mi sembra scatenato........



uffa sterm, mi dici o no che sei tu?
dacci una prova della tua verginità!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutto il forum....
> 
> Premetto che sono un altro transumante dal DOL (er peggio...ahahahahahah) e faccio richiesta di asilo politico su questo bellissimo ed eccellentissimo e variegatissimo...(ops forse ho esagerato???) forum, sperando che in questo lido si potra' permanere, dato che me cacciano fora dagli altri fora....
> 
> ...


Non piu' Centro d'Igiene Mentale ora *e'* Dead On Line

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> questo sembra lui......
> 
> 
> si, si.... i vafan.... li ha detti.
> ...


 
ciao bella....a me il soft-air me sta sup bippe...

ooooookkkkkkkkkeeeeeeyyyyyy????

ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non piu' Centro d'Igiene Mentale ora *e'* Dead On Line
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahah


ciao Mari'....minchia che sfracello pero', ao'....

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ciao Mari'....minchia che sfracello pero', ao'....
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


 
si..credo proprio che sia tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Mari..*

Mari..che dici?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ciao Mari'....minchia che sfracello pero', ao'....
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Stermi' dopo di noi: Il deserto.

ahahah ahahah ahahah


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ciao bella....a me il soft-air me sta sup bippe...
> 
> ooooookkkkkkkkkeeeeeeyyyyyy????
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahah


ciaoooooooo
benvenuto sterm.
bacione grande


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2007)

*ste 2 "r"....*

...ora mi convince di più!!


P.s. : qualche spiegazione su queste due "R", please.


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutto il forum....
> 
> Premetto che sono un altro transumante dal DOL (er peggio...ahahahahahah) e faccio richiesta di asilo politico su questo bellissimo ed eccellentissimo e variegatissimo...(ops forse ho esagerato???) forum, sperando che in questo lido si potra' permanere, dato che me cacciano fora dagli altri fora....
> 
> ...


Nun facènn ù fèss pè nan scì alla guèrr....
Uagliò, mò ma dà dìsc c' sì tù addavèir: addò stònn l' p'ttàn a Bàr ?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari..che dici?


si, bisogna solo fissare la data dell'esequie ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Nun facènn ù fèss pè nan scì alla guèrr....
> Uagliò, mò ma dà dìsc c' sì tù addavèir: addò stònn l' p'ttàn a Bàr ?


 













   vabbè..io nun te posso legge..


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> si, bisogna solo fissare la data dell'esequie ...
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


 
dici?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Chi vuole scommettere che quando lo viente a sapere 'a Bizzoga corre qui a registrarsi anche lei ...


ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Nun facènn ù fèss pè nan scì alla guèrr....
> Uagliò, mò ma dà dìsc c' sì tù addavèir: addò stònn l' p'ttàn a Bàr ?


ALLA MOSCIA, AL FARO, A SAN CATALDO....almeno all'epoca erano...

ao' campa ancora Agnese???

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dici?



SI! E' ufficiale.


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! E' ufficiale.


Dico di sì anch'io... Può essere...conosceva Agnese ....ahahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Chi vuole scommettere che quando lo viente a sapere 'a Bizzoga corre qui a registrarsi anche lei ...
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahah


 

Bizzoga...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi vuole scommettere che quando lo viente a sapere 'a Bizzoga corre qui a registrarsi anche lei ...
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahah


tu dici???

Me sa che se vole risparmia' er parrucchiere...mo' le permanenti le faccio a distanza con la tintura incorporata....

ahahahahahahahahahah

Ps 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ero' e' diventata una lagna insopportabile, te credo che glie levano er saluto....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Jdm*



JDM ha detto:


> Dico di sì anch'io... Può essere...conosceva Agnese ....ahahahahahah


chi è Agnese?
io non so mai nulla


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Ster*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu dici???
> 
> Me sa che se vole risparmia' er parrucchiere...mo' le permanenti le faccio a distanza con la tintura incorporata....
> 
> ...


Sei Tu..quello D.O.C.


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2007)

*...è lui!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi è Agnese?
> io non so mai nulla



agnese dolce agnese


và bè, so cuntent, ciao a tutti


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi è Agnese?
> io non so mai nulla


Quella che a Matera era Elisa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Eddai, Micia, non ci vuole molta fantasia.....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bizzoga...


cara micetta, siccome ho un dubbio sulla tua identita'....appalesati ma senza farti vedere....

Ps:non andare in confusione come i due caramba a cui gli si dice...ma vala', vieni qua'...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> agnese dolce agnese
> 
> 
> và bè, so cuntent, ciao a tutti


anche a me fa piacere.

ciao Iago


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> cara micetta, siccome ho un dubbio sulla tua identita'....appalesati ma senza farti vedere....
> 
> Ps:non andare in confusione come i due caramba a cui gli si dice...ma vala', vieni qua'...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


 
bello..quello che dico ha una sola identità. la mia!


Sono io.......iscritta qui da piu' di un anno..e felicemente.

Chiedi a Mari...e a iago


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Stermi' tu non sai come sono contenta di non averti perduto ... sono alle lacrime (gli amici lo sanno)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






pero' detto in confidenza e con franchezza, di la: Che gent e merd ... e ultimamente che fetore, fino all'osso


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' tu non sai come sono contenta di non averti perduto ... sono alle lacrime (gli amici lo sanno)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo ...Mari è strafelice di rivederti... io no 

	
	
		
		
	


	









nevvero animalo! il contrario.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bello..quello che dico ha una sola identità. la mia!
> 
> 
> Sono io.......iscritta qui da piu' di un anno..e felicemente.
> ...


????

sei la E... che sfoglia le "margherite" a casina sua???

ma daiiiii???

ahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ????
> 
> sei la E... che sfoglia le "margherite" a casina sua???
> 
> ...


Come sei arrivato qui ?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ????
> 
> sei la E... che sfoglia le "margherite" a casina sua???
> 
> ...


 









SSIIIIIII 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non parlare di margherite


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' tu non sai come sono contenta di non averti perduto ... sono alle lacrime (gli amici lo sanno)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anca mi'....

comunque...l'ho gia' detto...io so' convinto che Mara e' na' dipendente dello studio o peggio...e percio' la tengono in considerazione ed hanno fatto il repulisti su suo ordine anche unito al fatto dell'impegno politico della padrona....pero' da radicale ma' deluso proprio....

ari-comunque...macchissenefotte e so' kazzi loro dato che so' rimasti i mejo...

ahahahahahahahahahahah

Angelicus&Marina....ahahahahahahahahahah

qua ce stanno i mejo mejo....a proposito, non ho scandagliato bene questo forum, ma mi sembrano simpatici.....(popolo non e' una sviolinata....er violino nun me piace, preferisco la batteria...ahahahah) e fammi un riassunto....ma per caso Fredi e' Fa???

LO POSSIAMO SALUTARE???? AHHHHHHHH...MINCHIA MINCHIA...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> anca mi'....
> 
> comunque...l'ho gia' detto...io so' convinto che Mara e' na' dipendente dello studio o peggio...e percio' la tengono in considerazione ed hanno fatto il repulisti su suo ordine anche unito al fatto dell'impegno politico della padrona....pero' da radicale ma' deluso proprio....
> 
> ...


Distinguiamo il grano dalla crusca, please!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> *Come sei arrivato qui ?*


Stermi' veramente ce lo spieghi come hai fatto a trovarci?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Distinguiamo il grano dalla crusca, please!!!


Bingo....

allora pascola qua il bastardissimo....

ahahahahahahah

Scusa Fedy ma non vi ho ancora messo a fuoco....

pero' TU SEI PROPRIO SICURO di essere meglio????

ahahahahahah


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Bingo....
> 
> allora pascola qua il bastardissimo....
> 
> ...


Di sicuro non son fuori come un balcone!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per il resto, non sta certo a me giudicare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma de gustibus...non ci sputiamo sopra!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' veramente ce lo spieghi come hai fatto a trovarci?


ho visto che lo scriveva Cat da Nioskaz...

meno male...(per me, per gli autoctoni....boh??)

ahahahahahah

Ps:ma Fa, ku fu'???Scoppio' la pace???


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di sicuro non son fuori come un balcone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbe' vi ho letto poco...anzi per niente...percio' ti do' il beneficio del dubbio....

mi sembri a posto...pulito e regolare....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ho visto che lo scriveva Cat da Nioskaz...
> 
> meno male...(per me, per gli autoctoni....boh??)
> 
> ...


E pensare che avevo cercato di contattarti via DOL...... Tu manco x ilca....


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ho visto che lo scriveva Cat da Nioskaz...
> 
> meno male...(per me, per gli autoctoni....boh??)
> 
> ...


muta sono, come ho gia detto a qualcuno: ... sono di passaggio, e forse anche di breve durata.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E pensare che avevo cercato di contattarti via DOL...... Tu manco x ilca....


bhe dopo la trombatura a raffica, non ci entravo piu', solo il giorno dopo mi riregistrai come Giginchefalacacca ed esortai tutto er forum a ricordarsi del vaffankulo day di beppe grillo l'8 settembre...ma anche il 4 luglio, il 5,6,7....

ahahahahahahahahah

ao' purtroppo e' stata na' meteora....la ramazza s'e' data subito da fare...

ahahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bhe dopo la trombatura a raffica, non ci entravo piu', solo il giorno dopo mi riregistrai come Giginchefalacacca ed esortai tutto er forum a ricordarsi del vaffankulo day di beppe grillo l'8 settembre...ma anche il 4 luglio, il 5,6,7....
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Scusa, e l'Anticristo ?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> muta sono, come ho gia detto a qualcuno: ... sono di passaggio, e forse anche di breve durata.


ao' e che ci diamo il cambio???

io arrivo e tu te ne vai...

ma n'do vai
se la banana non ce l'hai????

bella partenopea, 
attaccate a sta' banana...

ahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' e che ci diamo il cambio???
> 
> io arrivo e tu te ne vai...
> 
> ...


Per la rima era meglio "bella campana"

Per partenopea devi cambiare la rima... Tipo attaccati a stà Galèa...anche se fa schifo, ma nun me viene altro...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Scusa, e l'Anticristo ?


ah gia'...vabbe' ma non ha lasciato il segno....mancanza di tempo...(ammazza 2000 anni..)

ahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah gia'...vabbe' ma non ha lasciato il segno....mancanza di tempo...(ammazza 2000 anni..)
> 
> ahahahahah


Però...Giginchefalacacca mi fa morire...ahahahahahahahahah

Bello, peccato che l'hai sprecato


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' e che ci diamo il cambio???
> 
> io arrivo e tu te ne vai...
> 
> ...


Stermi' grazie ... sei sempre moooooolto generoso ... ma tu lo sai da tempo che c'ho l'albero, oramai son 24anni e mi sono messa comoda

ahahahahahahah

Stermi' ma tu i messaggi privati li leggi?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Per la rima era meglio "bella campana"
> 
> Per partenopea devi cambiare la rima... Tipo attaccati a stà Galèa...anche se fa schifo, ma nun me viene altro...


e non mi volevo sforzare....sono in rodaggio...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Però...Giginchefalacacca mi fa morire...ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Bello, *peccato che l'hai sprecato*



affatto ... io l'ho recuperato

ahahahahah


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e non mi volevo sforzare....sono in rodaggio...


Vabbè, ciao a tutti....me ne vò nel paese delle Mozzarelle...tengo da fare un pò di casino.....

A presto


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Cara Mari'*

..esiste l'orgoglio dell'intelligenza...e quello non ti manca.


poi esiste quello dell'amore...lo spegnamo?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vabbè, ciao a tutti....me ne vò nel paese delle Mozzarelle...tengo da fare un pò di casino.....
> 
> A presto


Ciao JDM.

ma oggi come stai?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..esiste l'orgoglio dell'intelligenza...e quello non ti manca.
> 
> 
> poi esiste quello dell'amore...lo spegnamo?



tempo Miciona ... tempo ... ... ... non so dirti di piu'.


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao JDM.
> 
> ma oggi come stai?


Nà bestia, Micia... Energia a mille. Anche se non è facile. E' dura ma si va avanti.... 
E poi oggi ne ho sentita una che mi ha dato un sacco di vitalità.... Te la scrivo in privato. Un altro giorno, però... Mò devo proprio andare...

Ariciao


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vabbè, ciao a tutti....me ne vò nel paese delle Mozzarelle...tengo da fare un pò di casino.....
> 
> A presto


cia' bello

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/707412/2/istockphoto_707412_smack.jpg


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Nà bestia, Micia... Energia a mille. Anche se non è facile. E' dura ma si va avanti....
> E poi oggi ne ho sentita una che mi ha dato un sacco di vitalità.... Te la scrivo in privato. Un altro giorno, però... Mò devo proprio andare...
> 
> Ariciao


wowowowowowowowo!


ne sono lieta. stammi fresco..insieme alle mozzarelle


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' grazie ... sei sempre moooooolto generoso ... ma tu lo sai da tempo che c'ho l'albero, oramai son 24anni e mi sono messa comoda
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> *Stermi' ma tu i messaggi privati li leggi*?


condenso....

1)prima no, mo' si'...sperem'....ahahahahah

2)meno male cosi' almeno tanto spremere di meningi non e' andato sprecato....io odio lo spreco...anche se ormai l'ha gia' fatta....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Nà bestia, Micia... Energia a mille. Anche se non è facile. E' dura ma si va avanti....
> E poi oggi ne ho sentita una che mi ha dato un sacco di vitalità.... Te la scrivo in privato. Un altro giorno, però... Mò devo proprio andare...
> 
> Ariciao


sempre insist' e tosto...

ciao ne'...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> condenso....
> 
> 1)prima no, mo' si'...sperem'....ahahahahah
> 
> ...


cosa?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa?


chi?

ahahahah

ciao a tuc'... vaduz...


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> chi?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ciao a tuc'... vaduz...


 
Per quando rientri, visto che è finito lo spettacolo pirotecnico delle presentazioni, ti lascio il benvenuto del forum.... 
Please, se riesci a contenere l'esuberanza dialettica sarebbe cosa grata... sai noi non ci facciamo troppo caso ma ci sarebbe la Badessa che viaggia appioppando Pater, Ave e Gloria a vagonate e... più notevole, ha al posto del rosario un gatto a nove code, giusto perchè a lei piace la persuasione!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per quando rientri, visto che è finito lo spettacolo pirotecnico delle presentazioni, ti lascio il benvenuto del forum....
> Please, se riesci a contenere l'esuberanza dialettica sarebbe cosa grata... sai noi non ci facciamo troppo caso ma ci sarebbe la Badessa che viaggia appioppando Pater, Ave e Gloria a vagonate e... più notevole, ha al posto del rosario un gatto a nove code, giusto perchè a lei piace la persuasione!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai ragione...sono stato maleducato....

ricominciamo come si deve????

Ciao io sono sterminatorr, con tante erre tanto non ho la evve moscia e posso dire pure orrore orrore c'e' un ramarro nel burrone....

e tu?

Ps:grazissimo,forum....ma t'hanno autorizzato o e' una tua iniziativa non supportata??


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*bestia*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Hai ragione...sono stato maleducato....
> 
> ricominciamo come si deve????
> 
> ...


 
che *non appar* di gentil core...

se non a chi lo conosce bene...



e tu ce lo sai che fa Badessa nel suo convento col gatto a nove code?


Provocala..e poi vedi...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*

*fai la spiega del Convento e di Colei che lo governa ...a grande richiesta...coraggio... ti tocca*








-----------------------------------------------------------

messaggio personale:

*. smerciula, esci fuori dal cassetto, muoviti!!!*

*io l'ho chiusa l'anta...puoi uscire mo'...andiamo in refettorio su'...che oggi è stata una giornata piena...e stressante.*


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Hai ragione...sono stato maleducato....
> 
> ricominciamo come si deve????
> 
> ...


 
Qui non ci sono autorizzazione, ognuno fa per sè quindi è una mia iniziativa.... però sappi che io e la Badessa siamo molto intime!!!  
I'mo te ll'aggio ditto...statt'accuorto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Badessa*

chiama Smerciula che non vuole uscire...peffavore.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che *non appar* di gentil core...
> 
> se non a chi lo conosce bene...
> 
> ...


 
e che ci puoi fare col gattino mutante???

Io lo esporrei allo zoo...business is business...

ho toppato???

ao' c'ho ancora i lividi...por favor...

ahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e che ci puoi fare col gattino mutante???
> 
> Io lo esporrei allo zoo...business is business...
> 
> ...


tu i lividi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e io so' carmelitana allora 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scalza, in questo momento.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qui non ci sono autorizzazione, ognuno fa per sè quindi è una mia iniziativa.... però sappi che io e la Badessa siamo molto intime!!!
> *I'mo te ll'aggio ditto...statt'accuorto*!!
> 
> 
> ...


ue' dall'accento francese, me ricordi qualcuna...

po' esse???

ahahahahah


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> chiama Smerciula che non vuole uscire...peffavore.


La Badessa sta ancora al Vespro e la lascerei tranquilla,  non promette niente di buono perchè sono mancate delle bottiglie dalla cantina.... e stamane ha trovato dei tappi rotolati sotto il letto del frate campanaro!!! E quello non se le beve da solo le bottiglie!!!
Non oso pensare a cosa succederà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu i lividi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ed io dirigo l'orchestra


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ed io dirigo l'orchestra


i tre somari...eccoli qua. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













livido

micia

e il Maestro.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (13 Luglio 2007)

*Caro Sterminatorr*

...Sono spiacente di comunicarle che la sua richiesta di asilo politico e' stata respinta.


Distinti Saluti

Margaret...Maggie per gli amici!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Badessa sta ancora al Vespro e la lascerei tranquilla, non promette niente di buono perchè sono mancate delle bottiglie dalla cantina.... e stamane ha trovato dei tappi rotolati sotto il letto del frate campanaro!!! E quello non se le beve da solo le bottiglie!!!
> Non oso pensare a cosa succederà...
> 
> 
> ...


hai capito ao' che bel giro...

ahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> hai capito ao' che bel giro...
> 
> ahahahah


 

e lo puoi dire forte e chiaro..gira per le stanze e renditi utile..senno' a pulir patate badessa ti mette domani...

capito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps. Orpo..è arrivata smerciula.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Margaret*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> ...Sono spiacente di comunicarle che la sua richiesta di asilo politico e' stata respinta.
> 
> 
> Distinti Saluti
> ...


alt...ammore mio ,ci metto una parola buona..Sterminator è homo bono e lavoratore.

nel convento ci serve una figura cosi....


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> alt...ammore mio ,ci metto una parola buona..Sterminator è homo bono e lavoratore.
> 
> nel convento ci serve una figura cosi....


Cosa sa fare.... giardiniere, cuoco, magazziniere, erborista? se non ha nessuna specializzazione comincia da subito come postulante per la questua.....
Oddio potrebbe anche procurarci clienti per il ritiro spirituale ??!!
Vedi tu che lo conosci meglio.... ma solo se è persona discreta e sagace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Sgargiula (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alt...ammore mio ,ci metto una parola buona..Sterminator è homo bono e lavoratore.
> 
> nel convento ci serve una figura cosi....


 
Ma ti pare io sia una persona seria?...Non dimenticare che son stata Primo Ministro negli anni '80 ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2007)

Stermi' bando alle chiacchiere ... sono veramente contenta della tua  presenza in questo forum, benarrivato!

ps resta il fatto che:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKxSp19t9zw

... a piu tardi ... forse


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ho visto che lo scriveva Cat da Nioskaz...
> 
> meno male...(per me, per gli autoctoni....boh??)
> 
> ...


 
*dunque è merito mio???????*



SONO FELICE, FELICE, FELICE|||||||
OPERA MIAAAAAAA!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














STERM


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma ti pare io sia una persona seria?...Non dimenticare che son stata Primo Ministro negli anni '80 ...


con quel viso ..puoi dire cio' che vuoi cara 

	
	
		
		
	


	









è una garanzia.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*E NUN SE FA ACCUSSI'.....no no no..*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> ...Sono spiacente di comunicarle che la sua richiesta di asilo politico e' stata respinta.
> 
> 
> Distinti Saluti
> ...


MADONNA DEL CARMELO...che paura di spavento...

Maggie non mi puoi comparire cosi' all'improvviso, sono debole di cuore...manco un lacche' in avanscoperta????



















Comunque ne prendo atto e puntigliosamente ti annoto nel mio libro nero sugli antipatici, pero' siccome so' pure bono de core do' sempre un'altra chances....se c'hai 'na quarta t'annoto invece d'ufficio nel mio testamento....



















Ps:in nomination ce sta pure quell'altra antipaticona de Bruja....


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

si. è lei.

buon giorno sterm..... che truppa eh???


potremo fare una squadra di soft air e ne avanzano


eheh


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si. è lei.
> 
> buon giorno sterm..... che truppa eh???
> 
> ...


bonciorno...pero' lo sai che nun me va de farme sputa' addosso...seppur vernice...


----------



## cat (16 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bonciorno...pero' lo sai che nun me va de farme sputa' addosso...seppur vernice...


 
no, niente vernice.


LORO o fanno con i caschi sonori e i pallini di plastica.


----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutto il forum....
> 
> Premetto che sono un altro transumante dal DOL (er peggio...ahahahahahah) e faccio richiesta di asilo politico su questo bellissimo ed eccellentissimo e variegatissimo...(ops forse ho esagerato???) forum, sperando che in questo lido si potra' permanere, dato che me cacciano fora dagli altri fora....
> 
> ...


ANCHE A TE RISPONDO COME HO GIA' RISPOSTO A MARI' NELLA SEZIONE "DISQUISIZIONI CULTURALI" DAL TITOLO "PERCHE' DOL E' SCOPPIATO".
FATEMI CAPIRE: MA VOI ALTRI STATE USANDO QUESTO FORUM COME RUOTA DI SCORTA PERCHE' DOV'ERAVATE VI HANNO OSCURATI E/O VI SIETE "DIMESSI"? SEMBRA CHE VOGLIATE VOI, ORA, IL MONOPOLIO DI QUESTO FORUM...
SE E' UNA MIA IMPRESSIONE, ME NE SCUSO VIVAMENTE.
ATTENDO SOLO CHIARIMENTI. NON VOGLIO BISTICCIARE.
GRAZIE 1000!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> ANCHE A TE RISPONDO COME HO GIA' RISPOSTO A MARI' NELLA SEZIONE "DISQUISIZIONI CULTURALI" DAL TITOLO "PERCHE' DOL E' SCOPPIATO".
> FATEMI CAPIRE: MA VOI ALTRI STATE USANDO QUESTO FORUM COME RUOTA DI SCORTA PERCHE' DOV'ERAVATE VI HANNO OSCURATI E/O VI SIETE "DIMESSI"? SEMBRA CHE VOGLIATE VOI, ORA, IL MONOPOLIO DI QUESTO FORUM...
> SE E' UNA MIA IMPRESSIONE, ME NE SCUSO VIVAMENTE.
> ATTENDO SOLO CHIARIMENTI. NON VOGLIO BISTICCIARE.
> GRAZIE 1000!!


 
ammazza m'hai stordito...me sa che sei fuori strada completamente e siccome non ti conosco ancora, potrei essere colto dal sospetto che ti sei registrato o che eri gia' qua' nonostante fossi anche di la' e quindi ci conosca benino e vorresti continuare a rimestare nel sottobosco per mettere zizzania.

Di cosa sei spaventato???Che la tua figura si offuschi???

Caro Amarogiuliani, vedi a fare i kazzoni e clonare l'inclonabile che te capita???

Perche' sei sparito?????

Dai non fare come facevi di la' che la presenza di "qualcuno" t'inibiva la favella ed i 4 neuroni superstiti....























Amico mio sei chi io sospetto che tu sia???


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (16 Luglio 2007)




----------



## Nunzio (16 Luglio 2007)

*Sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza m'hai stordito...me sa che sei fuori strada completamente e siccome non ti conosco ancora, potrei essere colto dal sospetto che ti sei registrato o che eri gia' qua' nonostante fossi anche di la' e quindi ci conosca benino e vorresti continuare a rimestare nel sottobosco per mettere zizzania.
> 
> Di cosa sei spaventato???Che la tua figura si offuschi???
> 
> ...


Sei fuori strada: non sono "Di la" e non so neanche cosa sia il "Di la".
Io sto solo "Di qua".
Il mio intervento è dovuto al fatto che vi siete radunati qui dentro (non che mi diate fastidio) e continuiate a pubblicizzare il "Di la".
Stavate "Di la" che era meglio.
Io ho chiesto solo delle delucidazioni. Ora non mi attaccare.
Ciao!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> Sei fuori strada: non sono "Di la" e non so neanche cosa sia il "Di la".
> Io sto solo "Di qua".
> Il mio intervento è dovuto al fatto che vi siete radunati qui dentro (non che mi diate fastidio) e continuiate a pubblicizzare il "Di la".
> Stavate "Di la" che era meglio.
> ...


tranquillo non ho l'attacco "preventivo" alla Bush, ma la comparsa di Amarogiuliani per venire a replicare il suo comportamento anche qui per (ripeto) mettere zizzania, essendo talmente senza palle che s'inibisce nello scambio di vedute se c'e' qualche personaggio, come sta ulteriolmente dimostrando adesso che si limita alle pernacchie....

aspe' che se avrai pazienza te gusterai tutto il suo repertorio fornito anche di linguacce da mezza femmina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Comunque se invece continuera' ad essere silente, e' perche' stara' ordinando la serie de pensieri che s'affollano nella capoccia e che nun riescono a trova' la strada d'uscita....


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (16 Luglio 2007)

Aò! Er vero Chippe so io! Che nun me riconoscete?

ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha!

a sterminè e tornatene a cuccietta tua


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

*ISTRUZIONI PER L'USO!*



Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Aò! Er vero Chippe so io! Che nun me riconoscete?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha!
> 
> a sterminè e tornatene a cuccietta tua


ue' pirla se te levi er cappuccio puo' darsi che ci riescono....

pero' sei de coccio, to' detto un sacco de vorte che er cappuccio nun e' in testa che to' devi da mette....rischi de soffoca' o de provoca' gravi danni alla neuro pe' carenza d'ossssiggggeno...



















d'artronde ormai er guaio e' fatto...tu' madre manco ar cinema se ne anno' quella sera....


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2007)

Stermi' pero' diciamocelo ... e' come stare in vacanza eh?!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' pero' diciamocelo ... e' come stare in vacanza eh?!


ssshhhhhhh Mari'...ancora ce mettono er tickett....


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

sterm.... Mari'....
l'errore che si sta facendo ü parlare qui di dol



basta.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> sterm.... Mari'....
> l'errore che si sta facendo ü parlare qui di dol
> 
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione, e per due motivi, uno che l'argomento dol non interessa, specie dopo le vostre illuminazioni sul sito, due perchè fate loro un favore a parlarne; non vorrei che pensassero che fate come la volpe faceva con l'uva.... anche se so benissimo che non è questo il caso.  D'altronde per come avete descritto quelli rimasti, non essendo dei fulmini di guerra ci sta anche che lo possano pensare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, e per due motivi, uno che l'argomento dol non interessa, specie dopo le vostre illuminazioni sul sito, due perchè fate loro un favore a parlarne; non vorrei che pensassero che fate come la volpe faceva con l'uva.... anche se so benissimo che non è questo il caso. D'altronde per come avete descritto quelli rimasti, non essendo dei fulmini di guerra ci sta anche che lo possano pensare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vedi bruia, io ritengo fisiologico che per qualche giorno se ne possa anche parlare, i fumi nel cervello per essere stati trattati ingiustamente da gentaccia di quella specie ci sono stati.

mi metto nei panni vs..... annoia e infastidisce
mi metto nei panni di noi ( per intenderci exdollisti), abbiamo qualita', apsetti da donare e interagire con voi e non le stiamo tirando fuori per parlare del passato.
per quanto mi riguarda mi siete molto simpatici, con alcuni di voi sentodi avere gia' un piccolo feeling. bene, non rispondero' a provocazioni, l'ho gia' detto, cerchero' di non parlarne piu', l'ho gia' detto, ...... 



bruja.....  ne avrei di cosa da dire su di loro, adatte al forum sesso e depravazioni piu che a disquisizioni culturali, che non mi provochino, potrei avere un confronto con loro qui.
non OT credo vero BRu??


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> Vedi bruia, io ritengo fisiologico che per qualche giorno se ne possa anche parlare, i fumi nel cervello per essere stati trattati ingiustamente da gentaccia di quella specie ci sono stati.
> 
> mi metto nei panni vs..... annoia e infastidisce
> mi metto nei panni di noi ( per intenderci exdollisti), abbiamo qualita', apsetti da donare e interagire con voi e non le stiamo tirando fuori per parlare del passato.
> ...


Nulla da eccepire.... ed anzi se dovessero disturbare qui avrebbero anche noi come avversari, e se siamo assolutamente educati e civili sappiamo anche essere molto taglienti e sappiamo come isolare chi vuole fare solo gazzarra!
Lo sfogo lo capisco perfettamente.... poi credo che la vostra stessa capacità critica vi mostri chi e per cosa non valga la pena perdere altro tempo della vostra vita che è il dono più prezioso e irredimibile!
Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

sono daccordo con te bruja.
completamente.


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sono daccordo con te bruja.
> completamente.


IDEM.

Cat dove e come stai bella?


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> IDEM.
> 
> Cat dove e come stai bella?


 
all'ospedale..... a lugano. per il momento sto bene.
ho la tastiera tedesca, mi hanno spostato la zeta.

bacione mari'


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*.........*



cat ha detto:


> all'ospedale..... a lugano. per il momento sto bene.
> ho la tastiera tedesca, mi hanno spostato la zeta.
> 
> bacione mari'



...l'importante è che stai bene!

(almeno il posticino è bello, no?)


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...l'importante è che stai bene!
> 
> (almeno il posticino è bello, no?)


 

si, e' bello e pulito.
problema che sai che il lago e la montagna mi deprime...... siamo chiusi in una gola ....claustrofobia.
mi manca la mia vicenza..... la mia adorata verde padania.

voglio il mareeeeeee......


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> all'ospedale..... a lugano. per il momento sto bene.
> ho la tastiera tedesca, mi hanno spostato la zeta.
> 
> bacione mari'



un bacione anche a te Cat torna presto


----------



## cat (17 Luglio 2007)

giovedi' torno, venerdi' vado in tribunale e da sabato mi imbosco al mare da qualche parte......


----------



## @lex (17 Luglio 2007)

Nunzio ha detto:


> ANCHE A TE RISPONDO COME HO GIA' RISPOSTO A MARI' NELLA SEZIONE "DISQUISIZIONI CULTURALI" DAL TITOLO "PERCHE' DOL E' SCOPPIATO".
> FATEMI CAPIRE: MA VOI ALTRI STATE USANDO QUESTO FORUM COME RUOTA DI SCORTA PERCHE' DOV'ERAVATE VI HANNO OSCURATI E/O VI SIETE "DIMESSI"? SEMBRA CHE VOGLIATE VOI, ORA, IL MONOPOLIO DI QUESTO FORUM...
> SE E' UNA MIA IMPRESSIONE, ME NE SCUSO VIVAMENTE.
> ATTENDO SOLO CHIARIMENTI. NON VOGLIO BISTICCIARE.
> GRAZIE 1000!!


che ne pensi di rivolgerti singolarmente e di non incasellarmi/ci?
manco io voglio bisticciare.
e poi come si fa a prendere il monopolio in un forum?
vi si partecipa e basta.
che bizzarria!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (17 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sterm.... Mari'....
> l'errore che si sta facendo ü parlare qui di dol
> 
> 
> ...


quoto ogni pixel di quello che hai scritto.....


----------



## Old Angel (18 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quoto ogni pixel di quello che hai scritto.....


Ma si ancora qualche giorno che vi sarete acclimatati tutti e Dol sarà solo un ricordo


----------



## @lex (18 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma si ancora qualche giorno che vi sarete acclimatati tutti e Dol sarà solo un ricordo


per quanto riguarda me già fatto.
anche se qualcuno che è li mi è ancora simpatico/a e se su dol non rimane nessuno non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo. a me è servito e sputarci sopra non mi sembra di buon gusto.
per  la mia parte non ho sospesi con nessuno e quindi sono più che tranquillo.
e, anche se può lasciare il tempo che trova quello che scrivo,io qui sto bene. per adesso.


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

Per nunzio:
non mi interessa impossessarmi di un forum tantomeno di questo.
Questi sono discorsi di bambini piccoli di tre anni.


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*cat*

Auguri affettuosi per la tua degenza e in bocca al lupo per il tribunale!
Bruja


----------



## cat (18 Luglio 2007)

grazie bruja.
domani mattina torno a casa. tutto ok.
per il tribunale, devo.... devo portare a casa il risultato.
speriamo bene.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> grazie bruja.
> domani mattina torno a casa. tutto ok.
> per il tribunale, devo.... devo portare a casa il risultato.
> speriamo bene.


ciao Cat, tieni duro...


----------



## tatitati (18 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutto il forum....
> 
> Premetto che sono un altro transumante dal DOL (er peggio...ahahahahahah) e faccio richiesta di asilo politico su questo bellissimo ed eccellentissimo e variegatissimo...(ops forse ho esagerato???) forum, sperando che in questo lido si potra' permanere, dato che me cacciano fora dagli altri fora....
> 
> ...


con me sei già partito col piede sbagliato ma io non faccio testo


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2007)

*deluscion...*



tatina ha detto:


> con me sei già partito col piede sbagliato ma io non faccio testo


eppure ero tutto raggiante per aver trovato una bella cinica, crudele e bara....

ao' siccome non vorrei offenderti pero', dimmelo che *s*cancello il bella....


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

*Stermi'*

Biricchino dove sei stato tutto il giorno eh? ... in chiesa a dire le preghiere!?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2007)

si' Mari' a prega' la pioggia....

pero' nun sortiscono effetto.....(er solito bluff....)

ce vorrebbe Aigor...

ih checcazz d' cavd''...


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' Mari' a prega' la pioggia....
> 
> pero' nun sortiscono effetto.....(er solito bluff....)
> 
> ...


fa molto caldo anche quaggiu' su da me


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> fa molto caldo anche quaggiu' su da me


te piace er mio avatar???

Ero a 5 anni....poi so' migliorato...poco pero'...nun me volevo sforza'!!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> te piace er mio avatar???
> 
> Ero a 5 anni....poi so' migliorato...poco pero'...nun me volevo sforza'!!!!


in tutta sincerita'? ... ti stavo ammirando/contemplando  

	
	
		
		
	


	













sei proprio matto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> in tutta sincerita'? ... ti stavo ammirando/contemplando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ed il bello e' che Chernobyl e' schiattata dopo...molto dopo...


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ed il bello e' che Chernobyl e' schiattata dopo...molto dopo...



modesto ...


----------

